# Many Snowy-weathered Hellos!



## sassyphoenix (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey everyone.  I guess I'll stop lurking around the boards and actually say hello.

I'm a graduating college senior, bound for a masters program next fall.  I'm good friends with Tiamat10, and she's the one who dragged me on here.  So, if you must, blame her. :wink:  Besides that, I hope to lurk around and comment on many amazing stories throughout the site and, with luck, will get the courage to post my own works.

Cheers!


----------



## ash somers (Mar 4, 2008)

cheers to that


----------



## Sam (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

Sam


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 4, 2008)

Now YOU'RE the dork!  AHAHAHAHAAA!  

Glad you finally decided to say hello, Sassy!    Welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi there as well, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## The girl left behind... (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello!

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you enjoy your stay... (God i sound like a hotel manager)... oh well... We have extra shampoo bottles at the front dest and the pool is to the left.. oh and please don't feed the sea-gulls doritos from your balcony window. 

Enjoy your stay!

Bella


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## sassyphoenix (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 6, 2008)

Good to have yeah here.  Welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Sassy and welcome


----------

